# Foam Cushions for Sofa



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm hoping some of you are more knowledgeable than I am about this subject. We have a sofa that has a number of years on it, but the upholstery is still in excellent shape. It's the foam in the cushions that's gone weak. We haven't had small children in the house often and when it's just me and DH home, I keep throws on the sofa and recliners for protections. I know there are different grades of foam, but that's the extent of what I know. Is there some place I can order online and have them cut it to the size I want? Years ago, little upholstery shops were all over the place, but I don't see them much anymore. I guess people just replace the furniture when it starts to go bad.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I did this for a living up until a few years ago.
You can order online , be sure to measure very carefully. I would be the one covering them So I always told my customers to add 1" to the total dimensions. In other words if the cover measures 20" long cut the foam 21" long.
You should get the high intensity foam and have it wrapped in batting for the best product.
JoAnnes still carries foam if you want to cut it yourself.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

My husband just bought some from Home Depot and it was a better deal ($) than JoAnns. I guess I'm making our 4-legged daughter a new bed!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

DW said:


> My husband just bought some from Home Depot and it was a better deal ($) than JoAnns. I guess I'm making our 4-legged daughter a new bed!


Did Home Depot's seem to be high intensity?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Foam is easy to cut with an electric knife.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Ruby said:


> Foam is easy to cut with an electric knife.


I've heard this too, but I don't have an electric knife. I guess it would be work buying a cheapy.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

A couple of things to add. JoAnns currently has that foam 60% off AND they have a 25% off coupon available that would make it 30% of the original price.

If you go there, be sure you go a little big because they dont' cut straight.

Best thing for straight cuts is to use a band saw if you have one. My husband and I did for the foam we cut for the cradle he just made.

Upholsterer's trick. Your upholstery should be TIGHT making it difficult to get in the cushion. Wrap it in plastic and use your vacuum to suck it down smaller. Slides in easy and you can remove the plastic.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Never tried the band saw, when I worked for and interior design workshop we used the electric knife.

I second the making them larger so they will fit tight. I do slip covers and I like to have to struggle to get the cushion cover on because they look so much neater.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Ruby, my MIL did upholstery for years and we all used an electric knife. My husband suggested the band saw this last time and that was wonderful. Don't know why we didn't think of it sooner. Perfect cut up and down. Only had to draw a straight line and hold it flat on the surface.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

countrysunshine, that sounds like it would be so much easier.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thank you for your replies. I've learned from them what I need to be looking for.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

You might be able to find an electric knife for a couple bucks at the local Goodwill or Salvation Army. :grin:


----------

